# Sprinter suing USPLabs for $1.8m in failed doping case



## Arnold (Jun 27, 2011)

Sprinter suing USPLabs for $1.8m in failed doping case by Anthony Roberts An American track and field sprinter, Philippe DeRosier, is suing USPLabs for $1.8m, after having been suspended for six months, having failed a drug test after ingesting Jack3D. He???s asking for $1.8m (+ another $300k, in related claims). He tested positive for the [...]

*Read More...*


----------

